
Fun challenge: build a bot to find insights in arbitrary datasets - antgoldbloom
https://www.kaggle.com/general/62760#latest-366957
======
antgoldbloom
This is our (pretty naive) bot: [https://www.kaggle.com/product-
feedback/62759](https://www.kaggle.com/product-feedback/62759)

